# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > مقالات مرتبط با Delphi/Win32 > مقاله: دلایل مهاجرت به Delphi XE (به زبان انگلیسی در 109 صفحه)

## BORHAN TEC

سلام
امروز در حال گشت زنی در سایت embarcadero بودم که به یک مقاله جالب در مورد دلایل مهاجرت به Delphi XE برخورد کردم. به نظر من قرار دادن لینک دانلود این مقاله در اینجا خالی از لطف نیست. این مقاله به زبان انگلیسی بوده و در 109 صفحه نتظیم شده است. در این مقاله شما با قابلیت های اضافه شده به دلفی از نسخه 7 به بعد به تفکیک هر نسخه آشنا می شود.

لینک دانلود مقاله:
http://www.embarcadero.com/images/dm...hite-paper.pdf

----------


## soft-c

این مقاله را دیده بودم .تشکر.
ولی مطالب را کلی گفته و هر جا که saerch می کنم بیشتر از آن نگفته .
ولی تازگی ها نمی دانم چرا وارد سایت embarcadero.com نمیشه و error می زنه .
تشکر.

----------


## alinikaein

> این مقاله را دیده بودم .تشکر.
> ولی مطالب را کلی گفته و هر جا که saerch می کنم بیشتر از آن نگفته .
> ولی تازگی ها نمی دانم چرا وارد سایت embarcadero.com نمیشه و error می زنه .
> تشکر.


به خاطر مباحث تحريم هست. معمولاً آي‌پي‌هاي ايراني، بلوك هستند و اجازه‌ي دسترسي ندارند.

يا علي... موفق باشيد...

----------


## BORHAN TEC

> ولی تازگی ها نمی دانم چرا وارد سایت embarcadero.com نمیشه و error می زنه .


برای این که دسترسی کاربران ایرانی به این سایت محدود شده و برای دسترسی به این سایت فقط باید از روشهای غیر معمول استفاده کرد.

----------

